# ****ty customer



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

So went to my brother in laws dads house to install a new bathroom fan/ light combo. When i got there i realized the fan needed to be moved. Then i found the switch was faulty, then i realized the power had been cut out as were the switch legs. This was due to a kitchen remodel they just had. The electrician severed my wires i needed. So after cutting the new hole, pull new feed to new switch and to the fan. No attic space so that was fun. After all said and done i was 8 hours into it and $50 bucks in material. (He had the fan) I told him $300 (and that was low as hell i feel) because hes my nephews dad. And he had a problem with this and only stated he would pay me $150. Which he said over the phone because if it was in front of me i would have clocked him.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That's called extended family.

Suck it up and bitch about it this Christmas when all the family gets together.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

In my experiences ive found family/friends always thinks they should get it for nothing. Usually i end up eating the material cost because they dont understand that everything cost more than what they expect.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I usually do work for family & good friends for free… anyone else is a customer and the details need to be worked out before work starts.


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

Trust me i will b bitching about it. It's really not extended family. Its my sisters ex husband and this was the first time i met his dad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like you had an agreement, why did he change it?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I try not to have friends that aren't electricians:thumbsup:. You can't pick your family.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Leftyselectric said:


> brother in laws dads house





Leftyselectric said:


> hes my nephews dad.





Leftyselectric said:


> Its my sisters ex husband and this was the first time i met his dad.


:blink: Not sure who this guy is.. but he got ya!


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> :blink: Not sure who this guy is.. but he got ya!


Sorry forgot the ex before the brother in law


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> It sounds like you had an agreement, why did he change it?


No agreement, i knew i would take care of him make a little more then min. Wage in return. I guess it was my fault for not giving him a price upfront like i normally do


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, I thought you meant that you told him $300 up front...


Yeah, it's your fault. :laughing: I never do anything without agreeing to a price (or at least a pricing structure) up front to avoid this exact issue. 

At least you could use this story as the reason why you won't do any more work for family :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HackWork said:


> At least you could use this story as the reason why you won't do any more work for *ex-*family :laughing:


fify


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I usually do work for family & good friends for free… anyone else is a customer and the details need to be worked out before work starts.


I do the same... just don't mix friends with business


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Oh, I thought you meant that you told him $300 up front... Yeah, it's your fault. :laughing: I never do anything without agreeing to a price (or at least a pricing structure) up front to avoid this exact issue. At least you could use this story as the reason why you won't do any more work for family :laughing:


No i told him when I was done  
What type of charge would you have charged?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Leftyselectric said:


> No i told him when I was done
> What type of charge would you have charged?


If it was a distant family member like this guy, full rate.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Leftyselectric said:


> No i told him when I was done
> What type of charge would you have charged?


 
your location states Chicago.......


what type of wiring method?


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

HackWork said:


> If it was a distant family member like this guy, full rate.


Just to get an idea what would be your full rate if you don't mind? The $300 i charged was deff a fair deal correct


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Leftyselectric said:


> Just to get an idea what would be your full rate if you don't mind? The $300 i charged was deff a fair deal correct


I don't know what the work entails. If it took you 8 hours then it would have been at least $1,200.


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

drspec said:


> your location states Chicago....... what type of wiring method?


It was south of chicago. So no conduit. I had to run all new romex.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

not sure why it took you 8 hours

seems like it could have been done in 4 or less

$50 in material......I would have been around $500 - $600


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

150$-50 for materials = 100$ 100$/8= 12,50$ an Hour !!! + transportation..... Even at 300$ you're getting fuked!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

drspec said:


> I would have been around $500 - $600


I'd have done it for $499-599. :shifty:


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

drspec said:


> not sure why it took you 8 hours seems like it could have been done in 4 or less $50 in material......I would have been around $500 - $600


It took 8 hours because the first day i drove there at 6 pm when he got off work. He wanted to wait the next day. So drove back and worked 12-5:30. Then today drove back and worked 8-10:30. He had his bathroom out of commission for 6 months and the company who did the kitchen remodel cut the power leading to the bathroom. So i had to feed the bathroom with no attic access which was not fun. I would normally be in the $600 range but i tried to help him out.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'd have done it for $499-599. :shifty:


you dirty rotten undercutting hack


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would have helped him out by snipping the wires in the wall. If someone's gonna f u like that tell him to stick the 150 up his ....


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> I would have helped him out by snipping the wires in the wall. If someone's gonna f u like that tell him to stick the 150 up his ....


Thats wut i should have done and took a steamy crap in his wall and patch it shut


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Ex inlaw family member = new customer. Full rate.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Leftyselectric said:


> It took 8 hours because the first day i drove there at 6 pm when he got off work. He wanted to wait the next day. So drove back and worked 12-5:30. Then today drove back and worked 8-10:30. He had his bathroom out of commission for 6 months and the company who did the kitchen remodel cut the power leading to the bathroom. So i had to feed the bathroom with no attic access which was not fun. I would normally be in the $600 range but i tried to help him out.


Did you ask him how much the ******ed kitchen remodelers charged to mess up the wiring to the bathroom. Of course, that was all right.
Didn't he ask them why the bathroom lights, no longer work. :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Did he ask you for an insurance certificate?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Service Call said:


> Ex inlaw family member = new customer. Full rate.


Side job?????


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

drspec said:


> not sure why it took you 8 hours
> 
> seems like it could have been done in 4 or less
> 
> $50 in material......I would have been around $500 - $600


I'll bet one or two of the hours was wondering why your previous runs weren't working, finding out why they weren't working and figuring out how to make new runs.


----------

